# "Fun Exercise"



## Barbsjw (Mar 18, 2020)

Anyone else doing "fun exercise" because you can't go to the gym to workout?


----------



## landshark (Mar 18, 2020)

I am planning on going kayaking or SUP boarding Friday after work since I can’t go home. It’s a little on the cool side where I am (Virginia Beach) but with everything else shut down and being unable to leave the area it’s really the only option I have.


----------



## Barbsjw (Mar 18, 2020)

@happily_married i actually was thinking something else "fun". .


----------



## landshark (Mar 18, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> @happily_married i actually was thinking something else "fun". .



Not sure how I missed that... 

I wish I could say I had a lot of that on tap, but I work away from home. I’m Marine Corps and we’ve been issued a movement stoppage so I can’t go home until that’s lifted.

Good times.

My wife doesn’t have as much appetite for “fun” as I do anyway, so...


----------



## Barbsjw (Mar 18, 2020)

@happily_married THANK YOU for serving! Stay safe.


----------



## landshark (Mar 18, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> @happily_married THANK YOU for serving! Stay safe.



it has been a good experience. I’m actually getting out this coming summer. I’m definitely ready.


----------



## Corey (Mar 18, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> @happily_married i actually was thinking something else "fun". .



Even with my dirty no good for nothin’ mind, I completely missed the intent behind your question! Man, I’m really slacking. This quarantine has me hanging out with my kids all day long. We have a door lock, but my 3.5 year old knows how to pick it with random objects he finds laying around the house (corner of the dustpan, ruler, a penny, his fingernail, you name it)....so the fun workouts have to wait until the kids go to bed.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Mar 21, 2020)

Being single in self quarantine is a really special form of torture. Guess it’s better then potentially getting ones partner sick, but I’m not loving it.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 21, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Being single in self quarantine is a really special form of torture.


I second that emotion! Particularly when you feel you're in your "peak for that kind of fun!"


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Mar 21, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> I second that emotion! Particularly when you feel you're in your "peak for that kind of fun!"



My nightmare is accidentally killing someone via ‘rona infected BJ


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 21, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> My nightmare is accidentally killing someone via ‘rona infected BJ


My best advice, friend, use an oral sex condom. There are In many flavors!


----------



## Corey (Mar 21, 2020)

My advice is to skip the oral and go straight for the gold. You can’t spread germs through sex if you keep kissing off the table and shower immediately afterward just to be safe. And if you’re extra anxious about spreading germs via breathing, you can always wear a mask. Some might even like that.  I learned all this information from my husband, who has the fastest google fingers I’ve ever seen when it comes to researching topics that directly affect him.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 21, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> My best advice, friend, use an oral sex condom. There are In many flavors!


My excuses, oral fun exercise! Hehehe!


----------



## landshark (Mar 21, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> My nightmare is accidentally killing someone via ‘rona infected BJ



Yeah but what a way to go!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Mar 22, 2020)

Corey said:


> My advice is to skip the oral and go straight for the gold. You can’t spread germs through sex if you keep kissing off the table and shower immediately afterward just to be safe. And if you’re extra anxious about spreading germs via breathing, you can always wear a mask. Some might even like that.  I learned all this information from my husband, who has the fastest google fingers I’ve ever seen when it comes to researching topics that directly affect him.



good to know. All the same, I‘m being very cautious for now. My “type” is like almost the very highest risk category.


----------

